# navarre pier 5/4



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I walked the pier this morning and saw a 35#ish ling get caught, a bunch of ladyfish and a few pompano were in the sabiki crowds buckets. about 7 people king fishing off the end but I didn't see any kings. Water was a little turned up with the dredging but still a pretty green. 

Hope this helps someone decide to go or not go, I get so mad at the lack of pier reports that I had to share what I saw. I'll try to fish pensacola pier this weekend with the kids and post after.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for the report.. It will get better anytime sooner. Tight lines!


----------



## Green Tide (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for reporting. It is always nice to see some fresh fish when you go out there


----------

